# Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*

					Mit der "Wasser" hat Alpenföhn eine verhältnismäßig günstige Kompaktwasserkühlung im Angebot - im PCGH-Preisvergleich ist sie ab rund 60 Euro gelistet. Der PCGHX-Nutzer Lunar19 hat die "Wasser" in einem PCGHX-User-Review genauer unter die Lupe genommen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*


----------



## Netboy (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*

Tolle User Review aber die Kühlung überzeugt ja wöhl nicht sonderlich! Wieviele Herstelle wollen noch ihren Namen auf das immer gleiche Produkt schreiben ?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*

Mein erster Gedanke war " Schon wieder ein Nachahmer -_- "


> Wie jede Kompaktwasserkühlung weist aber auch die "Wasser" einen  negativen Punkt auf: "Die Pumpe ist recht laut und übertönt den sehr  leisen Lüfter.


Einfach Lösung Leute, kauft euch eine vernünftige WaKü, keinen AllInOne-Fertig Einheitsbrei.
Solche Kompaktwasserkühlungen erinnern mich immer an die Boxed Kühler von Amd/Intel


----------



## FKY2000 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*

Unsinn. Plappert doch bitte nicht ständig alles nach.

Habe selber eine EKL Wasser und bin damit wirklich zufrieden bis jetzt. 
Die Pumpe war die ersten 15Minuten hörbar, danach hat sie sich eingelaufen und ist bis jetzt sehr dezent bzw. leise !
Zum Originalen Lüfter kann ich nichts sagen, habe direkt 2x Enermax einblasend montiert und im Bios auf "Leise" gestellt (max. Temp. d. 3770K@stock nach den wildesten Zockereien und Encodierungen ca. 48°C !)

Es KANN und WILL nicht jeder eine Selbstbau-Wakü installieren. Und mit "möchtegern" hat das auch nichts zu tun.
Die nerdige Aussage, das es sich bei den Kompakt-Waküs nicht um "richtige" Wakü handelt ist doch technisch einfach falsch! 
Der Aufbau ist -bis auf die beim Selbstbau übliche modulare Einzelteilbauweise- identisch. Und nachwievor muss bei beiden Varianten am Ende des Tages das Wasser mit Luft am Radiator gekühlt werden. 

Ich jedenfalls kann beim "Maximus V Gene" wegen d. Nähe d. PCIe Slots (und d. Backplate d. 7970) zum Sockel wuchtige Luftkühler (vorher den K2!) nicht mehr montieren und habe aus Platzgründen die Wasser ausprobiert und bin damit in jeder Hinsicht -bis jetzt- zufrieden.


----------



## Goliath1985 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*

He okay 60 Euro , wenns UVP ist , ists okay.   

Ist aber der gleiche Hersteller wie vom H20 620 Antec.  Preis zwischen 43 -55 Euro.

Hoffe der Lüfter ist besser. 

Hab einen H20 620  V.1 im Einsatz mit 2500k, leuft super hab aber den Standard Lüfter getauscht durch 2 Be Quiet Pure Silent 1350RPM. sehr fummelig in der Montage gewesen. aber hält die CPU sehr gut auf 4,3 GHZ bei 52 Grad LAST.

Den H20 620 Antec V.4 im Einsatz mit FM2 A10 5800k @ 4,5 bei 58 Grad LAST, leuft auch gut, hier wurde die Verschraubung deutlich verbessert. Dennoch macht der Lüfter einen krach der nicht toll ist. Ersetzt mit        Arctic Cooling F12 PWM 120mm Gehäuselüfter  für ca 4 -6 Euro bei Amazon zu haben. nun Sehr leise ! 

Bin mal gespannt was hier besser sein soll. Gebe meinen Vorredner natürlich Recht, wenns Budget zuläst was besseres holen , aber hier ist klar "Preis Leistung " anzusetzen als Kriterium. Mehr Auswahl gleich mehr Preiskampf. 
Grüße Goliath 1985


----------



## blautemple (18. Februar 2013)

Naja gerade das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist bei solchen Kompaktwasserkühlungen grotttig


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*



blautemple schrieb:


> Naja gerade das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist bei solchen Kompaktwasserkühlungen grotttig


 
Dann stell dir mal bitte eine Vergleichbare Wakü Zusammen ! 

Deine Aussage kann Ich keineswegs nachvollziehen :thumbdown:


----------



## blautemple (18. Februar 2013)

Aha und seit wann ist ne h60 stärker als ein normaler Luftkühler


----------



## FKY2000 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*

Kompaktwaküs für ~60-70Eur sind in Ihrer Leistung durchaus -richtig montiert und betrieben- den besseren Luftkühlern in Sachen Leistung ebenbürtig. 
Lautstärke (vorausgesetzt die Pumpe ist leise, was sie sein sollte, ansonsten Umtausch!) lässt sich mit etwas Geschick und Kenntnis ebenso auf ein absolut annehmbares Niveau regeln. 

Wer was anderes behauptet, hat m.E. keine Erfahrung aus 1. Hand damit ! 

Im Übrigen gibt es ja noch andere Vorteile für Kompakt-Waküs...und zwar z.B. den geringeren Platzbedarf ggü. den Kloppern vom Schlage eines K2 !!

Aber hier geht es um die Alpenföhn Wasser...zufällig habe ich eine und bin zufrieden !


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*

und dann stell dir mal nen vergleichbaren preis zum WLKÜ vor. wie alpenfühn "wasser" für 50-60.-
da hast du mal grad die schrauben + schläuche


----------



## Tommi1 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*

Also ich hab seit heute den Corsair Hydro Serie H55 verbaut.

Der ist, so wie es aussieht, baugleich mit dem Alpföhn und den Antec 620 V4.

Bin voll zufrieden damit.
Die Temperaturen sind weit unten (gut, ich hab nur den Vergleich zu meinem alten 08/15 Kühler) und man hört das System auch nicht.
Seit Anfang an kein klackern oder sontige Geräusche von der Pumpe.
Original Lüfter weiß ich allerdings nicht, da ich andere von Enermax verbaut habe.
Und der, der am PVM Anschluß des MB angeschlossen ist, läuft mit 551 U/min, also nicht hörbar.


----------



## Uter (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Die nerdige Aussage, das es sich bei den Kompakt-Waküs nicht um "richtige" Wakü handelt ist doch technisch einfach falsch! Der Aufbau ist -bis auf die beim Selbstbau übliche modulare Einzelteilbauweise- identisch. Und nachwievor muss bei beiden Varianten am Ende des Tages das Wasser mit Luft am Radiator gekühlt werden.


 Eine Kompaktkühlung kühlt mit Wasser, ja, aber die Vor- und Nachteile sind komplett unterschiedlich, deshalb macht eine andere Bezeichnung durchaus Sinn. Man bezeichnet einen Luftkühler, der Wasser in seinen Heatpipes hat, ja auch nicht als Wakü. 



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls kann beim "Maximus V Gene" wegen d. Nähe d. PCIe Slots (und d. Backplate d. 7970) zum Sockel wuchtige Luftkühler (vorher den K2!) nicht mehr montieren und habe aus Platzgründen die Wasser ausprobiert und bin damit in jeder Hinsicht -bis jetzt- zufrieden.


 Der geringere Platzbedarf ist auch einer der größten Vorteile einer Komapaktkühlung (je nach Ansicht sogar die Daseinsberechtigung).



Goliath1985 schrieb:


> Hoffe der Lüfter ist besser.


Ja, der Lüfter ist aktuell der beste Lüfter aller Kompaktkühlungen. 



Goliath1985 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was hier besser sein soll. Gebe meinen Vorredner natürlich Recht, wenns Budget zuläst was besseres holen , aber hier ist klar "Preis Leistung " anzusetzen als Kriterium. Mehr Auswahl gleich mehr Preiskampf.


 Einen Preiskampf sehe ich bei Kompaktkühlungen ehrlich gesagt nicht. Im Gegenteil: Enermax hatten Kompaktkühlungen mit sehr niedrigem Preis verkauft. Nach kurzer Zeit waren sie so teuer wie alle anderen auch, ich vermute, dass die Nachfrage immernoch sehr groß ist. Zum P/L-Verhältnis unten mehr.



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Deine Aussage kann Ich keineswegs nachvollziehen :thumbdown:





FKY2000 schrieb:


> Kompaktwaküs für ~60-70Eur sind in Ihrer Leistung durchaus -richtig montiert und betrieben- den besseren Luftkühlern in Sachen Leistung ebenbürtig.





fcBaYerNFaN1982 schrieb:


> und dann stell dir mal nen vergleichbaren preis zum WLKÜ vor. wie alpenfühn "wasser" für 50-60.-
> da hast du mal grad die schrauben + schläuche


 Man braucht nicht zwingend eine "große Wakü". Der Test zeigt, dass die Wasser genauso viel leistet wie ein Kühler, der ziemlich genau die Hälfte kostet und den selben Lüfter nutzt. Wenn man Platz für einen Luftkühler hat, dann ist das P/L-Verhältnis der meisten Kompaktkühlungen sehr schlecht.


----------



## Amigo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*

Die Wasser ist endlich mal ein empfehlenswerter Vertreter der Kompaktwaküs, aber auch nur aufgrund des guten Lüfter. 
Aber wenn man kein Glück mit der Pumpe hat, hilft der ja leider auch nicht, im Gegenteil... ne surrende Pumpe ist sicher deutlich nerviger als ein Wingboost auf voller Drehzahl.


----------



## Der-Bert (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*

Sehr interessante Kühllösung für kleine Gehäuse und wenig Geld. Nice Test


----------



## da brew (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*



Uter schrieb:


> Eine Kompaktkühlung kühlt mit Wasser, ja, aber die Vor- und Nachteile sind komplett unterschiedlich, deshalb macht eine andere Bezeichnung durchaus Sinn.


 
Das stimmt so nicht. Technisch gesehen sind sie identisch: Wasser wird erwärmt, woanders hingepumpt (unter Zuführung externer Energie) und dort wieder abgekühlt. Aus was für Teilen die bestehen, und was für Vor-/Nachteile sie haben ist für die Funktionsweise irrelevant. Und der Unterschied in der Bezeichnung ist ja vorhanden: Kompaktwasserkühlung <-> Wasserkühlung.



Uter schrieb:


> Man bezeichnet einen Luftkühler, der  Wasser in seinen Heatpipes hat, ja auch nicht als Wakü.



Und mit was? Mit recht. 
Technisch gesehen wäre das Unfug, weil in den Heatpipes die Flüssigkeit verdampft, dann "von selbst" (also ohne die Zuführung externer Energie) woanders hin "fließt" und dort wieder abgekühlt wird. Dabei kondensiert die Flüssigkeit und fließt wieder zurück.
Ich sage ganz bewusst "Flüssigkeit" und nicht "Wasser", weil ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung hab, was da genau drin ist.


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*



da brew schrieb:


> Ich sage ganz bewusst "Flüssigkeit" und nicht "Wasser", weil ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung hab, was da genau drin ist.


Im für PC üblichen Temperaturbereich ist es im Regelfall tatsächlich Wasser . Die hohe Wärmekapazität macht man sich auch da zu nutze - nur eben bei anderen Druckverhältnissen, um den Phasenwechsel nutzen zu können.


----------



## Uter (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*



da brew schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Technisch gesehen sind sie identisch: Wasser wird erwärmt, woanders hingepumpt (unter Zuführung externer Energie) und dort wieder abgekühlt. Aus was für Teilen die bestehen, und was für Vor-/Nachteile sie haben ist für die Funktionsweise irrelevant. Und der Unterschied in der Bezeichnung ist ja vorhanden: Kompaktwasserkühlung <-> Wasserkühlung.


 Ja, da hab ich auch nicht widersprochen, aber umgekehrt kann man sagen: Was interessiert es ~90% der Leute, wie etwas funktioniert? Für die meisten zählen nur die Vor- und Nachteile.

Zum Name: 
Man liest sehr oft Wasserkühlung. Auch in dem Post, auf den ich mich bezogen habe stand, dass eine Kompaktkühlung eine "richtige Wakü" wär. Ich bevorzuge den Namen Kompaktkühlung btw. weil er kürzer ist und noch deutlicher die Unterschiede aufzeigt, aber da kann man natürlich streiten.


----------



## FKY2000 (20. Februar 2013)

Uter schrieb:


> Ja, da hab ich auch nicht widersprochen, aber umgekehrt kann man sagen: Was interessiert es ~90% der Leute, wie etwas funktioniert? Für die meisten zählen nur die Vor- und Nachteile.
> 
> Zum Name:
> Man liest sehr oft Wasserkühlung. Auch in dem Post, auf den ich mich bezogen habe stand, dass eine Kompaktkühlung eine "richtige Wakü" wär. Ich bevorzuge den Namen Kompaktkühlung btw. weil er kürzer ist und noch deutlicher die Unterschiede aufzeigt, aber da kann man natürlich streiten.



natürlich ist eine kompakt-wakü eine richtige Wasserkühlung...der Name leitet sich logischerweise vom Funktionsprinzip ab. 
ich verstehe gar nicht,warum die immer so belächelt werden? 
mit Sinn und verstand eingebaut und betrieben sind die teile absolut empfehlenswert! ob du sie nun Gut findest oder nicht. 
ich vermisse den k2 jedenfalls nicht und der gehört unstrittig zu den allerbesten Luftkühlern.


----------



## DrWaikiki (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*

Streng genommen ist die eine Alkohol-Kühlung. ( also AlkKü?)


----------



## Uter (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> natürlich ist eine kompakt-wakü eine richtige Wasserkühlung...der Name leitet sich logischerweise vom Funktionsprinzip ab.


Ich will hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion starten, nur so viel: Mir ist keine allgemeingültige Definition bekannt und für den Unwissenden sind 2 verschiedene Namen zur Differenzierung sinnvoll. 



FKY2000 schrieb:


> mit Sinn und verstand eingebaut und betrieben sind die teile absolut empfehlenswert! ob du sie nun Gut findest oder nicht.


 Ich habe nie bestritten, dass es sinnvolle Einsatzgebiete gibt, aber grundsätzlich nicht sagen, dass alle Kompaktkühlungen besser sind als alle Luftkühler o.ä. Die sinnvolle Wahl hängt vom Einsatzzweck ab.



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Streng genommen ist die eine Alkohol-Kühlung. ( also AlkKü?)


 Der Hauptbestandteil bleibt Wasser. Zusätze nutzen auch viele Besitzer von "großen Waküs".


----------



## nommes (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*

Moin,

da ich mir evtl. auch die "Wasser" kaufen möchte wollte ich einmal ein paar Verständnisfragen stellen.

Und zwar:

Wie rum wird der Lüfter montiert? Weiter wäre meine Frage, kommt die Pumpe an den CPU Fan Anschluss oder der Lüfter?

Danke


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. Februar 2013)

Für bessere CPU temps ins Gehäuse Blasen lassen. (aufpassen auf Gehäuse temps und hitzestau)

Die Pumpe wird am CPU Header angeschlossen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Dann stell dir mal bitte eine Vergleichbare Wakü Zusammen !
> 
> Deine Aussage kann Ich keineswegs nachvollziehen :thumbdown:



In dieser Größen- und damit Leistungsklasse ist die P/L-Konkurrenz keine Wakü, sondern ein Luftkühler. Und in diesem Test erzielt die Wasser sogar nahezu identische Werte zum 32 € billigen und -mangels Pumpe- leiseren Matterhorn Pure. (ob diese Werte so brauchbar sind, ist ein anderes Thema -siehe Testthread-, aber um die gehts hier nun einmal)




da brew schrieb:


> Und mit was? Mit recht.
> Technisch gesehen wäre das Unfug, weil in den Heatpipes die Flüssigkeit verdampft, dann "von selbst" (also ohne die Zuführung externer Energie) woanders hin "fließt" und dort wieder abgekühlt wird. Dabei kondensiert die Flüssigkeit und fließt wieder zurück.
> Ich sage ganz bewusst "Flüssigkeit" und nicht "Wasser", weil ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung hab, was da genau drin ist.


 
Es ist in aller Regel Wasser drin.
Und ich sehe nicht, wo deine Schilderung der Bezeichnung "Wasserkühlung" widerspricht. Der Name ist offensichtlich von dem zur primären Wärmeabfuhr verwendeten Medium geprägt - und das auch in einer Heatpipe Wasser. Oftmals sogar deutlich reineres Wasser, als in einer stark mit Zusätzen versehenen Kompaktkühlung. Dass das Wasser nicht durch eine Pumpe, sondern durch einen Phasenübergang und Konvektion in Bewegung gehalten wird, ändert nichts daran, dass es Wasser ist. Wenn es dir darum geht, müsste man eine klassische Wasserkühlung "Pumpkühlung" und einen Heatpipekühler "Verdampferkühlung" nennen. Blöd nur, dass letzteres auch für Kompressor- und insbesondere LN2-Kühlung verwendet werden müsste, wenn man den ein starres Schema nutzen möchte.

Besser daher: Auf starre Schemen verzichten und individuell das noch-freie Wort wählen, dass am ehesten die wichtigen Eigenschaften des jeweiligen Produktes beschreibt. Und das ist bei einer Kompaktkühlung ihr kompakter Aufbau. Nicht der Anteil an H2O, der ins Glykol gemischt wurde.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Im für PC üblichen Temperaturbereich ist es im Regelfall tatsächlich Wasser . Die hohe Wärmekapazität macht man sich auch da zu nutze - nur eben bei anderen Druckverhältnissen, um den Phasenwechsel nutzen zu können.


 
Geht es da echt um die Wärmekapazität? Ich hätte gedacht, dass die Oberflächenspannung für den kapilaren Rücktransport der wichtigste Aspekt ist. (nebst natürlich der einfachen Handhabung einer ungiftigen @Raumtempertur-Flüssigkeit)


----------



## VJoe2max (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Geht es da echt um die Wärmekapazität? Ich hätte gedacht, dass die Oberflächenspannung für den kapilaren Rücktransport der wichtigste Aspekt ist. (nebst natürlich der einfachen Handhabung einer ungiftigen @Raumtempertur-Flüssigkeit)



Nein geht nicht nur um die Wärmekapazität, ist aber dennoch ein äußerst erwünschter Effekt  Gute Kapillarwirkung erzielt man auch mit anderen Flüssigkeiten.


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*

Also ich sehe den Vorteil einer Kompakt Wakü auch eher im Platz.
Die Temperaturen sind ja ganz ok im vergleich zu z.b Matterhorn, 
jedoch bekomme ich ein Matterhorn nicht in meinen HTPC rein


----------



## da brew (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Wasser: Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-User-Test*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn es dir darum geht, müsste man eine klassische Wasserkühlung "Pumpkühlung" und einen Heatpipekühler "Verdampferkühlung" nennen.
> [...]
> Und das ist bei einer Kompaktkühlung ihr kompakter Aufbau. Nicht der Anteil an H2O, der ins Glykol gemischt wurde.



 Da kann (und  will) ich gar nicht unbedingt widersprechen...


----------

